# Green Card needed desperately after 17 years in the US!



## The Danes (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everybody.......
I have been living here for the past 17 years and working on my I visa. 
I am Danish, I have danish kids and a danish wife. Now one of my kids are in High School and its become obvious that the US is our home, and hopefully will be in the future as well. 
We need Green Cards in order to get equal oppotunity education for our kids and for my wife, who would like to start working again.

We need urgent help and suggestions. 

Thanks
The Danes


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved this over to the America forum, where I hope you can get a few more responses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Great term this equal opportunity, isn't it?

Your visa has nothing to do with your kids eduation. But you may be running out of time to get them on your Green Card or have them on your I Visa. How old are they?

I am no familier with the Danish system - is there a draft or registration for service? Thank you.

You have the traditional options - employer sponsored GC, investment, potentially lottery. USCIS.gov gives you all the details from forms to fees.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The Danes said:


> Hello everybody.......
> I have been living here for the past 17 years and working on my I visa.
> I am Danish, I have danish kids and a danish wife. Now one of my kids are in High School and its become obvious that the US is our home, and hopefully will be in the future as well.
> We need Green Cards in order to get equal oppotunity education for our kids and for my wife, who would like to start working again.
> ...


Well, the basic categories are family, employment, $$$ and diversity visa.

Presumably none of your kids were born in the US and therefore a USC? If so, they can sponsor their parents and siblings when they turn 21. However, whilst there is no line for you, the sibling sponsorship currently takes a dozen years give or take and, moreover, its future continuance is looking shaky.

The employment option requires a US employer. There are, I believe, currently a few H1b visa numbers left for this year's allocation....which would give you a stepping stone to continue living here while they sponsor you for a green card.

$$$ needs capital of minimum $0.5M.

I hope you've been applying for the diversity visa every year? Again, the continuance of this route looks doubtful. But as long as Congress don't stop it, entry to the draw will start again this coming fall @ Electronic Diversity.

Not a great place to be, I'm afraid. Why did you leave it so long before looking at possibilities?


----------

